# Chico at Cow Palace Bully Show



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

My brother and I took Chico to the bully show at the Cow Palace in Daly City for his first bully show, we entered him in the fun classes just to see how he would do. Chico behaved excellent 










*Here is Chico against his age class*









*Here is Chico against the adult Gotti-line class*


















Over all it looked like Chico had fun, his tail never stopped wagging:woof:

How do you think he compared up against the competition?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh poor Chico lol. Hes so standard compared to them... Is he slouching or really that high in the rear? Thats the only thing I see off on him other wise he is a very great looking classic bully. He has a nice chest and is not over done. Hes still got some maturing to do over the next year and a half. Can't wait to see how he turns out. 

I think hes the best looking one in the pics  That first picture is great


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

American_Pit13 said:


> Is he slouching or really that high in the rear?


He is Gotti in the front king lion in the back :hammer: Hes in his Fugly stage:woof: he should even out once he matures


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks like alotta fun...thanks for sharing!


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

awwww I liked chico the best


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

I love Chico!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Now I like him!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dude seriously he was the best looking boy on that line up. I can't wait to see this boy grow I'm sure he will win some shows in his future


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

, Chico! Man he is one handsome baby dogs! Fugly my







he is gorgeous!!!! Definitely best looking boy there!!







you guys!


----------



## Rojas209 (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the good replies, i know he is just a puppy but i cant wait to see what he ends up looking like when he is older



pitbullmamanatl said:


> , Chico! Man he is one handsome baby dogs! Fugly my
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow were is the "Like" button...oh wait its not facebook lol:rofl:


----------



## Atlanta Bully Rescue (Nov 11, 2010)

I love his eyes, it looks like he's staring at filet mignon


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Rojas209 said:


> i know he is just a puppy but i cant wait to see what he ends up looking like when he is older


:goodpost: Me too I think hes gonna be a looker.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Great looking boy you got there. :thumbsup:

Totally off topic, but the black guy with the baseball cap on in the first crowd shot looks like Morgan Freeman. :roll:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

DMTWI said:


> Great looking boy you got there. :thumbsup:
> 
> Totally off topic, but the black guy with the baseball cap on in the first crowd shot looks like Morgan Freeman. :roll:


LMAO!!! Sure does!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's a cutie. I don't know bully conformation so I can't compare him against the others.

LMAO at the guy txting in the ring.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

nice looking boy you go there in Chico! he looks so handsome )


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love me some Chico!!
Man has he GROWN!


----------

